# Windscreen Wash Concentrate - Dilution Ratio



## silvermicrobug (Nov 17, 2007)

Hope someone can help with this quick question.

AUDI Part No. G 052 164 A2 "Windscreen Clear"

I just bought a 1L bottle of the above today as the washer fluid needs filled on my TT. Don't believe it ... but there's no instructions on the bottle to advise the ratio of water to concentrate. Does anyone know what this should be ?? :?


----------



## silvermicrobug (Nov 17, 2007)

Can anyone help me with this quick one ? :-|


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

are you sure it a concentrate and not something that is already made up to the correct strength? 
if it is a concentrate, then dilution depends on degree of freeze protection needed - does the owners handbook give a clue as to what the ratio is? quick search on web reveals nothing, so maybe a call to Audi customer services is needed...


----------



## kdes24uk (May 10, 2007)

My Audi bottle of screen wash has the mix ratio shown as a diagram using bottle outlines as opposed to instructions.

Kev


----------



## silvermicrobug (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you for the responses. I've just noticed a tiny little arrow on the bottom right side of the front label, and when you peel it back, hey presto the dilution instructions are on the inside. So for us in Oz ... it's one part concentrate to four parts water


----------

